# Wow



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Doing enough to keep their job and keep the kick backs from the thieves coming in.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

I drove TT's for big brown decades ago , rumour was it's where the nazis hid out after the war.....:jester:~CS~


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

You'll be amazed what you can do on a can of Monster.

Suppose that's why they also included it.


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> So we get a call to install cameras at a distribution center for UPS because someone came with a truck and stole a 58' trailer WHILE THE GUARD WAS INSIDE HIS OFFICE.
> 
> They say they already have the system and just need it installed, ok I'll get to do a nice install...
> 
> ...




Look what brown did for you. :laughing:


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

That's funny. I spent about six hours today installing a similar system. Blurry junk, good luck getting a positive ID or better yet a conviction with that.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> You'll be amazed what you can do on a can of Monster. Suppose that's why they also included it.


:laughing: I needed that monster, I started this job at 4 pm after working 5am to 3:30


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

and here I was thinking this post was going to be about World of Warcraft


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm done for today, here's what they have for tonight

Brought the securitest pro thinking I might have cameras that needed it


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Secure. 
As. 
F**k.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

zwodubber said:


> So we get a call to install cameras at a distribution center for UPS because someone came with a truck and stole a 58' trailer WHILE THE GUARD WAS INSIDE HIS OFFICE.
> 
> They say they already have the system and just need it installed, ok I'll get to do a nice install...
> 
> ...


Harbor Freight?


----------



## Bootss (Dec 30, 2011)

what system would you recommend without breaking the bank.
I have a 12 camera project the guy wants me to put up for apartments


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

wendon said:


> Harbor Freight?


Zmodo, which might just be harbor freights supplier


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Lep said:


> what system would you recommend without breaking the bank. I have a 12 camera project the guy wants me to put up for apartments


I'm sure someone here can suggest a good system, I however like to break the bank :laughing:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I refuse to install that stuff. Just finishing up a nice install of Ubiquiti AirStation2 NVR and IP cameras for a customer's warehouse and offices.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

jeffmoss26 said:


> I refuse to install that stuff. Just finishing up a nice install of Ubiquiti AirStation2 NVR and IP cameras for a customer's warehouse and offices.


Wired or WIFI?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Cameras are all wired.
Also have several of the Ubiquiti access points in the building.


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

I prefer to use digital watchdog dvrs and cameras for analog but prefer honeywell video servers with Pelco or axis cameras for IP


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Wired4Life10 said:


> I prefer to use digital watchdog dvrs and cameras for analog but prefer honeywell video servers with Pelco or axis cameras for IP


Somebody likes to shop at ADI...


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

markore said:


> Somebody likes to shop at ADI...


And SES


----------



## markore (Dec 7, 2011)

Wired4Life10 said:


> And SES


Link? Aahhh nevermind, found it, it's a midwest thing.... not yet my area.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I buy from ADI and Alarmax. We used to have a local, family owned distributor, but they went out of business and 2 of the employees went to Alarmax.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Wired or WIFI?


i prefer wired as wireless can be hacked
found hidden cameras this way:laughing:


----------



## Wired4Life10 (Jul 9, 2011)

gnuuser said:


> i prefer wired as wireless can be hacked
> found hidden cameras this way:laughing:


Wired normally for me as well. I usually will set up a secondary network as well or put the cameras on a different subnet at minimum.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

gnuuser said:


> i prefer wired as wireless can be hacked
> found hidden cameras this way:laughing:


 About 10 years ago I had a discussion with a guy who ran one of those mobile TV antenna trucks. He said they had receivers for a huge range of AV broadcast frequencies, and he claimed to be able to pick up everything from remote cameras to portable phones.


----------



## Meadow (Jan 14, 2011)

zwodubber said:


> So we get a call to install cameras at a distribution center for UPS because someone came with a truck and stole a 58' trailer WHILE THE GUARD WAS INSIDE HIS OFFICE.
> 
> They say they already have the system and just need it installed, ok I'll get to do a nice install...
> 
> ...


 
:laughing:

Those are way to easy to hack, and way to easy to fool. and way to fragile. Tell them that's not real security but more of Joe DIY feel good.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

meadow said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Those are way to easy to hack, and way to easy to fool. and way to fragile. Tell them that's not real security but more of Joe DIY feel good.


Trust me, I tried. In one ear and out the other


----------

